# Macpro 5,1 supported?



## Lordtyler (Sep 5, 2016)

I am looking to finally make the jump to FreeBSD but I am having a hard time figuring out if my hardware is supported. Can anyone tell me if the 2010 Mac Pro 5'1 is fully supported?

    I know an easy way to find out is to try to install it but I'd rather not destroy my working server to find out that Ethernet doesn't doesn't work then have to revert. Thanks in advance.

    I have always been told that the BSD's are great and once you convert you would never go back. Time to get my feet wet and dive in. Systemd was the last straw with linux for me.

    From what I've read FreeBSD is the most used BSD with largest user base, excellent documentation and a friendly community. Look forward to joining you guys.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't think you'll have any issues. Lots of people are running FreeBSD on Mac hardware.

This might provide some extra info, it's a little dated though: https://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook


----------



## Lordtyler (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey thanks for pointing me in right direction.


----------

